# Welding footwear



## Short bus

I did it again welding with crocks on my feet this time I had on $20 filson socks I could feel the burning just mooved my feet around a little like I do when wearing flip flops or other sockless shoes. I just took my scocks out of the dryer and thought where did all thease holes come from? Ding. Welding in crocks the other day, Dogh!
  It is a good thing I bought some really nice fire extingishers cause I suck at preping an area for hot work and donning protective gear.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm only an occasional welder (and not very good at it), but I did the same thing many years ago and learned a lesson.  I was welding in tennis shoes and a spark got caught in the laces, burned through the tongue of the shoe and was working on the sock when I felt it.  It hurt like hell and burned me before I got it off.  These days it's pull on boots covered by jeans even in the middle of summer.  That's one lesson I don't need to learn twice.  

I've seen guys make a small leather cover that attaches to the laces and lays down over the instep of the foot to prevent burns like that.


----------



## muleman RIP

I learned the hard way by wearing sneakers while using a cutting torch. Had a piece of hot slag land in the shoe while I was reaching with the torch. Till I got the shoe off I had a burn that took weeks to finally heal. That was a painful summer reminder that I never forget. I also always have a fire extinguisher right near where I work with a torch. I ain't allowed to weld since I got my pacemaker.


----------



## mla2ofus

Not kicking you, but if this isn't the first time this happened there's something w/ your learning curve.
                              Mike


----------



## Short bus

mla2ofus said:


> Not kicking you, but if this isn't the first time this happened there's something w/ your learning curve.
> Mike


 Thanks Mike you may be on to somthing there so you say I shold weld smarter not tougher?
 the problem is I am just trowing a few beads on somthing and if I go in the house to change my shoes i will sit down to check the forurm . then I wilo be hungry so I will get a snack then the mail might come I might pay a bill. got to go to the head. see i anyone replied to the new post I just put up. oh crap I beter go get on the project . oh the bird feeder is empty. 9tose little basterds are into me for a couple thousand dollars
Tweet tweet those little basterds dont even like me they think I am a monster Back in the shop with out my red wings oh well think I will co take a nap but first.... I could hve toughed it out I just hat to ruin socks!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Short bus said:


> Thanks Mike you may be on to somthing there so you say I shold weld smarter not tougher?
> the problem is I am just trowing a few beads on somthing and if I go in the house to change my shoes i will sit down to check the forurm . then I wilo be hungry so I will get a snack then the mail might come I might pay a bill. got to go to the head. see i anyone replied to the new post I just put up. oh crap I beter go get on the project . oh the bird feeder is empty. 9tose little basterds are into me for a couple thousand dollars
> Tweet tweet those little basterds dont even like me they think I am a monster Back in the shop with out my red wings oh well think I will co take a nap but first.... I could hve toughed it out I just hat to ruin socks!



I see your day goes something like mine of late.  At the end of the day I'm knackered but can't remember really doing all that much.  Poof and the day is gone.


----------



## mla2ofus

It's just something that comes w/ old age. You have to accept it or go a little nuttier than folks think you already are,LOL!! Just think of it as OCD except you do at least 20 projects a day.
                                Mike


----------



## waybomb

TIG weld - shorts and a dago tee work fine if you don't mind the sun burn.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here's my suggestion get a set of inexpensive leather wellington slip on boots and a pair of carhart bibs with zip up leggs .leave the bots and bibbs in the shop if you need your ppe it will be available kind of like the rubber some guys carry in their wallet.


----------



## 300 H and H

Oh, and remember your hands too....

Years ago shortly after I married, I had on my wedding ring while MIG welding a door latch assembly. Very small weld, I did it bare handed. A drop of molten wire landed on my wedding ring, not even touching me at all. I noticed that shortly there after the temp of the ring was sky high, and it was on my finger!! I headed for the dog water bucket as I pulled it off. My skin was plastic at that point and it rolled the skin back clear around my finger! I got it cooled down, but still have the scare to prove it. I don't wear that ring very much any more either. The wife understands that it can be a safety issue, thankfully. The steel left a divot in the gold of the ring that required a repair. The jewler had never encountered a ring with such a problem, and the story to go with it. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Short bus

great story


----------



## Catavenger

Steeled toed boots they work


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

300 H and H said:


> Oh, and remember your hands too....
> 
> Years ago shortly after I married, I had on my wedding ring while MIG welding a door latch assembly. Very small weld, I did it bare handed. A drop of molten wire landed on my wedding ring, not even touching me at all. I noticed that shortly there after the temp of the ring was sky high, and it was on my finger!! I headed for the dog water bucket as I pulled it off. My skin was plastic at that point and it rolled the skin back clear around my finger! I got it cooled down, but still have the scare to prove it. I don't wear that ring very much any more either. The wife understands that it can be a safety issue, thankfully. The steel left a divot in the gold of the ring that required a repair. The jewler had never encountered a ring with such a problem, and the story to go with it.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 climbing fences can be hazardous to your wedding band finger too slipped off a 10 foot fence and caught my band at the top. i used a few bad words on the way to the e-r. i suppose these stories explane why normal men don't wear a bunch of jewlery .


----------



## Short bus

I will tell you another thing when loading the snow cat one must wallk very gingerly on the grousers while wearing flip flops.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

must be warm where you are at i want to see you up here in flip flops when it's 10 to 15 below


----------



## kc3tec

muleman RIP said:


> I learned the hard way by wearing sneakers while using a cutting torch. Had a piece of hot slag land in the shoe while I was reaching with the torch. Till I got the shoe off I had a burn that took weeks to finally heal. That was a painful summer reminder that I never forget. I also always have a fire extinguisher right near where I work with a torch. I ain't allowed to weld since I got my pacemaker.


Most pacemakers have a max limit of 140 amps welding current.
The primary thing to remember is always keep the cables to one side of your body and do not stand between them while the arc is struck.
Also avoid getting bit by the stinger.
Tig welders however its better to keep the bulk of the cabling in front and as far away from your body as possible.
Its the intense magnetic field that causes issues.


----------



## UberBastid

One of the first jobs I ever had was working in the Finish Dept of a large iron foundry.  We made transmission bell housings for several auto and truck manufacturers'. 
I did 'dot welding' ... filling in small bubbles in the casting.  Stick welding.
The first week I was on the job I came to the conclusion that it would be a good idea to tuck my pants into my boots.
Some stupid old man who worked there told me "that may not be a good idea."
I told him it kept my pants cleaner, longer.
He nodded and said, "ok."

About three hours later the stick got caught on a piece of iron and stuck.  I pulled it off, and a half inch piece fell out of the molten pool, glowing red ... and rolled, almost in slow motion .. off the table and right in my shoe.  I made a perfect funnel.

I'm hopping around on one foot, trying to get that damn boot off - not fast enough if I remember right.
Once I got it off and poured a half a thermos of coffee on my foot to stop the cooking ... I looked up and that stupid old man was leaned up against the wall, grinning at me.

I'm almost 70 years old now -- one of those 'stupid old men' that kids don't listen to.




When I was there it was the third largest iron foundry in the US.


----------

